# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  هبوط النفط دون 63 دولارا في التعاملات الالكترونية اليوم

## الحصن نيوز

انخفضت اسعار العقود الاجلة للنفط الخام الامريكي اليوم الخميس 28-5-2009 دون 63 دولارا للبرميل لتفقد بعض مكاسب اليوم السابق حينما سجلت أسعار النفط أعلى مستوى لها في 6 أشهر

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

